# Solicito diagrama SKpro audio PA-120 (placa HA-100N)



## Lucho LP (Dic 17, 2015)

Estimados amigos: 
Estoy buscando el diagrama de una potencia stereo SKpro audio PA-120.
La placa donde está todo montado tiene como referencia escrita la sigla HA-100N.
Busqué en este foro y en internet, y nada... lo único que encontré son manuales de usuario y otras personas que preguntan lo mismo que yo, pero sin respuestas.
El tema es que tengo una resistencia carbonizada, componentes cambiados que no son idénticos en ambos canales, etc... y me gustaría dejarla en condiciones, pero quisiera evitar ponerme a "levantar" a lápiz el circuito.
Agradezco la información que me puedan dar. 
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 17, 2015)

Unas fotos de las placas?


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 18, 2015)

Ahí va una foto: 
Se ve bien claro cual es cada canal. 
Las resistencias que me preocupan son las que están justo delante de cada par de transistores de salida (NO las verticales de cerámica 5W).
Del lado izquierdo es una resistencia acostada de 5Ω/3W, y del lado derecho en ese lugar hay puesta una resistencia de 15Ω/5W cerámica y en posición vertical (ciertamente muy mal puesta...).
Debajo de esa R se puede apreciar el chamuscado en la placa, por lo que pienso que probablemente la de 5Ω del lado izquierdo es la original que por el calor se decoloró; y la otra de 15Ω es una grasada que hizo alguien para salir del paso y así quedó para siempre.
Pido el diagrama mas que nada para ver si puedo cortar los terminales desde arriba, soldar las que correspondan y no manosear mucho el circuito; porque intuyo que van a levantarse pistas etc, etc y no tengo ganas de renegar con esta placa jaja!
Bueno gracias por la colaboración.
Saludos!


----------



## rey2019 (Feb 5, 2019)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Estimados amigos:
> Estoy buscando el diagrama de una potencia stereo SKpro audio PA-120.
> La placa donde está todo montado tiene como referencia escrita la sigla HA-100N.
> Busqué en este foro y en internet, y nada... lo único que encontré son manuales de usuario y otras personas que preguntan lo mismo que yo, pero sin respuestas.
> ...


hola pudiste conceguir el circuito?


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 6, 2019)

Hola, nunca conseguí ese circuito...
Recuerdo haber solucionado el problema pero no guardé ninguna información de esa reparación.
Un abrazo!


----------

